# [HELP] Configuring BSNL Leased Line Settings to Cyberoam Firewall



## TheHumanBot (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello,
i have received this settings from BSNL and i have Cyberoam CR15iNG Firewall and not able to open webpage.
gtalk works but when i open a rediff.com it just hangs at connected to... process. i'm able to ping all of the following IP's DNS Gateway WAN.
we are not using any router and bsnl guys keep telling me to get new router which cost 40k and i believe my firewall is capable of what router would do.
i might be wrong. talked bangalore bsnl and they did some DNS changes for trial purpose and it worked. it's too much twisted i guess to help here.
so let me know if need any clarification.  

p.s. bangalore bsnl guy was saying something about NATTING :S

WAN:172.xx.xxx.189(255.255.255.252)
Gateway:172.xx.xxx.190/30
LAN:117.xxx.xxx.240 - 117.xxx.xxx.247(255.255.255.248)
DNS:218.248.241.8
         218.248.241.5


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

i am not familiar with leased line setup but why different subnets for gateway(.252) & lan(.248).


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 23, 2013)

idk lol. bsnl sent this and seems working but page doesn't load up for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

which hardware modem/equipment are you using to connect to leased line or is it just some lan wire going into main router or something like that?it will help if you post exact setup of your connection & equipments used.also when gtalk is working try pinging various problem sites & see if you get the ip address of site(even if packet receiving failed) because that will eliminate the dns server problem.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 23, 2013)

cmd pings all are request times out.
setup image coming up.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

do you get ip address of site(in front of site name when sending request) even when request timed out in command prompt?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2013)

I have setup LL from Tata on our Office. It's simple as setting up Static IP BB.

Yes you need a router to do this. I don't know whether your Firewall is capable of that thing. If it's a dedicated Firewall, then no it won't help. If that device has built in Routing, Switching and Firewall support then it'll be fine.

WAN = This is the Public IP. Instead of Dynamic set this IP as Static.
Gateway = Put the gateway and subnet mask as provided.
LAN IP = These are the range of internal IP's which you can use (Static). Yes while buying LL, companies provide a range of IP's to use it for different purpose. Like with one you can setup FTP, with another you can setup Web Server etc.

I have done it on basic TP Link router and everything is fine. Depending on the router model options may change, but the thing remains same.

NAT  = Network Address Translation. In simple words it's a process of translating your Internal IP and Port to External IP & Port, i.e. Translating 117.xxx.xxx.240 => 172.xx.xxx.189

NOTE : I setup LL from Tata Communications. I'm not 100% sure whether all LL are same.

UPDATE : Ok I gone through your Firewall's Datasheet, looks like it's a router too. So setup the things on WAN page of your Firewall. I hope everything will be fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

^^wan & gateway IP posted by op are internal ones not public ones & lan ip(117.x.x.x) are public ones hence the confusion & need for details of his network.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 11961View attachment 11962View attachment 11963View attachment 11962View attachment 11965

Orange LAN Cable from switch to firewall PortA LAN Below image explains. any other questions please ask and i will clarify it.
as i said above i am able to ping all the ip's they have given. configure the same in firewall which is also a router but i'm not able to connect to website. browser says Conncted ... loading and nothing happens sometime it says Unable to connect. please advice. i want to get this **** solved asap.
View attachment 11964


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok see as I said you on GTalk and above. The Converter gives you Optical Fibre to LAN. And yes your firewall has also routing feature enabled. Now you just need to configure the settings as above I mentioned.

Did you do that? Still having problem?

WAN IP is the 172.xx.xxx.189 with subnet mask of /30 i.e. 255.255.255.252. In your case these settings goes to Port B.
Gateway 72.xx.xxx.190 with subnet mask of /30 i.e. 255.255.255.252

*NOTE : You were configuring this subnet mask to 255.255.252.0 which is wrong.*

For LAN IP you can use anything between 117.xxx.xxx.240 - 117.xxx.xxx.247 with subnet mask of 255.255.255.248. In your case it's Port A.

Now do these settings and let me know if everything is fine.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

you have to do manually NATing in order to make your firewall/cyberoam to make it work with BSNL instead we bought a new cisco router which is totally waste of 40k but management decision so i just let them bought it and router guy configured everything. 

now there's a problem right now is when i open a webpage first it's saying Looking up ... status then server not found and then refresh the page, it will open 
anyone have faced similar situation like this ?

in chrome it's says Establishing connection and server not found then refresh will open up the page.


----------



## djpatel_84 (Feb 19, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok see as I said you on GTalk and above. The Converter gives you Optical Fibre to LAN. And yes your firewall has also routing feature enabled. Now you just need to configure the settings as above I mentioned.
> 
> Did you do that? Still having problem?
> 
> ...



Thanks for basic guidelines. I have configured the same in my cyberoam. But now my query is regarding LAN connections.
As you suggested I have configured port A as LAN with one IP of the given pool of 8 ip's. We have more than 100 user in our organization. So how we can give internet access to all. Is it possible to generate new LAN with 192.168.1.1 IP on port C and we can connect both port B and port C to the switch to get it shared? 

Please reply me for the same.


----------

